# Updated pics of serra



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Last pics I posted the general opinion was gibbus. After moving tank and changing to a dark substrate here is a new picture. What do you think??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you know the collection point?

Looks like a rhom to me...but a better picture would be nice.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Advertised as black brazilian piranha.
What I need is an underwater camera the fish is still very shy even after 3/4 months!


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

I am really trying hard with the camera!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If it is actually from brazil it could be I guess. It does look slightly elongated. I think the tail band is supposed to be thinner though.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken gibbus are from Brazil so that could explain why it was advertised as a Brazilian black piranha but I think going by your pics it could be a gibbus or possably a xingu but the only way to know for sure is to know the collection point. Because there is a fair amount of diversities with rhoms and simularities between rhoms and gibbus it can be tough distinguishing between them. Where's Frank? Lol.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

i guess it is gibbus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

What's the question? If you don't know locality it doesn't matter if its from Brazil or not. The fish is probably S. rhombeus.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

hastatus said:


> What's the question? If you don't know locality it doesn't matter if its from Brazil or not. The fish is probably S. rhombeus.


Thankyou all for the replies. Probably s.rhombeus thats good but do you think time will tell in this case? Are there differences in the number of fin rays and other things like that. I don't mean to be a pain sorry.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Thankyou all for the replies. Probably s.rhombeus thats good but do you think time will tell in this case? Are there differences in the number of fin rays and other things like that.* I don't mean to be a pain sorry.*


You're not being a pain, your questions are valid. There is not enough data regarding S. gibbus vs. S. rhombeus to state they are a separate species or not. Generalized, the species might be a subspecies. The actual problems rest in that Jegu took a few lines of description (Castelnau) and put it on this semi-elongated species. The bigger problem is, S. rhombeus in other localtiies may also show the same features of elongation. So unless your fish is from the Rio Araguaia where S. gibbus was "re-discovered" by Jegu, then it is simply an S. rhombeus.


----------

